# touching noses



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Just very recently - say in the last week - Toby has been reaching out and touching my nose with his own. Its so cute and I would love it to be a sign of affection - but I bet he is just after something right? :lol:

I was just wondering what it meant? Does anyone know?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not certain what that means... Digger does that to me all the time...and Silkie will do it sometimes too. I see that they do that alot amongst themselves, but I'm not certain what it stands for. I always think it's an affectionate display...seems to be anyways!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You're right on both counts -- it's "Hello. I trust you. I like you. Let me get a good whiff of you." 

Nose-bumping is sometimes referred to as "kitty kisses" :wink:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

coaster said:


> You're right on both counts -- it's "Hello. I trust you. I like you. Let me get a good whiff of you."
> 
> Nose-bumping is sometimes referred to as "kitty kisses" :wink:


Awww ... thats made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. Guess that means he has really settled down in his new home and has fully accepted me as 'Mummy' then.


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

my tuxie does this too.. specially when i get home from work.. she'll be waiting on the couch by the door


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

and I always say... KISS! then she reaches over.. hehe :lol:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Isis will do it in the morning only. She sees me open an eye and she comes to snuggle next to me and rubs her nose and mouth against my nose, purring up a storm... that goes on til I get up to feed her and Mew, and then it's on for another snotty day :lol: 

I wonder if she just does not want to be snuggly when someone is watching? :wink:


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Willow is a big wet nose kisser, Toby is more of a head butter, but I suspect it all means the same in the end which is feed me.......oh and by the way you're not half bad


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

Cooper gives me "kitty kisses" all the time. When he jumps up in my lap, I"ll say "Give me kisses, buddy" and he'll come up and put his nose against mine. If he's feeling especially affectionate, he'll lick me! It's so sweet! Chloe has done it a few times already, too.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm actually training Mellie to give "kissies"-- I pucker up and she nose-bumps me right on the lips. Then she gets a treat. It seems to me she really doesn't like to do it. It's kind of like she's thinking "ick!!" and she holds back -- she'd really rather do it nose-to-nose. :lol:


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I have a cute story about Tre and nose touching-

Feb 15th, it's icy out and SO cold. I go to Petsmart to get food for Kitty and Thomas. I'm checking out, a lady comes in with this cat in her arms and asks if they'll take them. She's directed to the vet area of the store. They wouldn't take him and told her to take him to the humane society. She had found him on the street just shortly before and had brought him right there. He was soaking wet and had ice clinging to his fur all over his body. I told them that I'd take him home. I put him in the backseat of my jeep, on the floor by the heating vent and got into the car. I drove for about a minute before he'd decided that he should come up front, sit on my lap, and periodically give me kitty kisses. He just kept trying to touch his face to mine. IT WAS SO CUTE. 

Of course, I did not appreciate that he was icy wet, and stunk to high heaven of pee. But, that cuteness won me over. I should have just accepted that he was mine from that moment on. But...heck, I'm still claiming that he's at my house on probation until Kitty and Thomas give their approval. 

Either way, it was the sweetest kitty kiss that I'd ever received.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a sweet story! It was like he was saying how much he appreciated you taking him home. Is he still there now?


----------



## kittencrazy (Oct 24, 2007)

> Just very recently - say in the last week - Toby has been reaching out and touching my nose with his own. Its so cute and I would love it to be a sign of affection - but I bet he is just after something right? :lol:
> 
> I was just wondering what it meant? Does anyone know?


I got my first kitten 2 days ago and mine did that to me, its so cute she's like my little baby with fur lol.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

It's like they're saying, "You're part of my extended family, and you're not half bad. Now let's get a good whiff of each other's scent!"  
Arianwen and I exchange 'kitty kisses' all the time, for greeting, during play/learning time, when I have to go somewhere without her, etc, etc.
Oh, by the way, the polite response is to sniff at their face in return.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Awww those stories are so cute! I'm so jealous, I want "kitty kisses". All I ever get is a butt in the face. "Here mom clean me." 8O


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My3babies said:


> All I ever get is a butt in the face.


Hey, c'mon, the butt in the face is the highest compliment a cat can pay you!! 



> Cats who are familiar and friendly with each other often have a greeting ritual. They use a similar ritual to greet their humans or other household animals. They rub their head, flank and tail against the other cat or person to exchange odours. They hold the tail straight up so that the other cat can sniff the anal glands. When stroked, cats raise their rumps even higher (almost standing on tiptoe) to invite you to sniff their anal glands!


from http://www.messybeast.com/cat_talk2.htm

What that article didn't mention is that presenting the butt to be sniffed also implies trust. If a cat didn't trust the sniffer, he wouldn't present his most vulnerable position.

Butt you probably already know all that.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Gracie will put his nose up to your face, then rub his face along yours like he is marking you. He does it so softly, and purrs so loudly that you know it's something special. 

Miss Baby is our butt girl. She loves to show it, and DH always says to her "Yes, it's a glorious a$$", and she always talks and thanks him!!


----------



## Avalonia (Oct 7, 2007)

Definitely it is a sign of affection. Emanon and Snow are big kissers/nuzzlers, as was Cleo. I'm so used to it that when I meet a new cat and hold out my hand for them to sniff I'm always confused when they don't nuzzle it immediately. Both of them will rub their noses on my face too.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

coaster said:


> I'm actually training Mellie to give "kissies"-- I pucker up and she nose-bumps me right on the lips.


My childhood cat Nigel used to do this for me. He's the only cat I've ever had who would do it consistently and willingly...which was remarkable because he was a grumpy, asocial cat who had very little use for people. He only tolerated me because I fed him. :lol: 

Good luck with your training!


----------

